# Possibly a stupid question but...female in season...?



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

ok, my little female rottie is 9 months old and came into season at the beginning of Sept. She is still in season. :roll: (still spotting, swollen, etc) Maybe I'm wrong but I definitely thought they came in for around 2 weeks especially her first one...? (Based on our other rescue dogs we've had...before we got them spayed.  lol) Someone want to take some time to explain to me? Is it 2-3 weeks? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

My female would be in season for just over 3 weeks. Three weeks is not unusual.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine average about 3 weeks also.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> ok, my little female rottie is 9 months old and came into season at the beginning of Sept. She is still in season. :roll: (still spotting, swollen, etc) Maybe I'm wrong but I definitely thought they came in for around 2 weeks especially her first one...? (Based on our other rescue dogs we've had...before we got them spayed.  lol) Someone want to take some time to explain to me? Is it 2-3 weeks? Thanks in advance!!


The female estrus ranges from 21-28 days depending on the dog. I believe an average is that the dogs will bleed for around 14 days, but there are those that bleed more and those that bleed less. Most bitches are not ready to be bred until after they stop bleeding. You should see the swelling for around a month.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a dog that bled for 4 solid weeks the first time she came in heat. Now I have one that bleeds for around two weeks, and another that bleeds just over 2 weeks (and ovulates while she's still bleeding, so if you wait until the blood is gone to breed, you're too late).


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I had a dog that bled for 4 solid weeks the first time she came in heat. Now I have one that bleeds for around two weeks, and another that bleeds just over 2 weeks (and ovulates while she's still bleeding, so if you wait until the blood is gone to breed, you're too late).


my female usually bleeds for two weeks..havent experienced three weeks thank goodness


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I have had DDB for about 15 years and during that time I've had several bitches, all cycled consistently every six months for 21-28 days with noticeable physical changes for at least 6 weeks after.


----------

